# Tarantula moults needed please



## Furrtiv (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello all, I would like to know if anyone has any nice moults that they would be willing to part with? I'm after a small number for an exhibition next weekend, preferably with the carapace as well if possible? My own hasn't moulted yet and doesn't look like she's anywhere near moulting anyway, so I was wondering if any kind folks on here would be willing to send me some, postage paid?
It's a cheeky ask, I know, but I've had no luck with local exotic pet shops, although a member on the BTS forums is trying to help me out.
Thanks in advance,

Judy


----------



## Furrtiv (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## spider666 (Oct 8, 2011)

HI! are you still after the sheds?
im new on this forum so can not PM you.


----------

